# Tenon making



## phillipd11 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm making flat panel doors for a 22 inch wide closet.
I'm using a Tongue and Groove bit set
I don't have any problems making the groove in the Stiles.
What I'm having trouble with is making the tongue (Tenon)
on the each end of the rail. 
Rail
wide= 2-1/2" 
long= 6"
thick= 3/4
tenon= 1/2"
Is there Jig I can make or buy that I could hold the work piece
and scrap wood and be able to move them across the bit smoothly.
Phillip


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho Philip: One simple solution is to just use a backer board about 6 or 8 inches square. You can put a handle on it if you want to. This holds your workpiece square to the fence and provides backup for chipout. You can use MDF, plywood, or the same material you are routing.

Good luck, Dirk


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can buy one from below

MLCS Safety Accessories


=======



phillipd11 said:


> I'm making flat panel doors for a 22 inch wide closet.
> I'm using a Tongue and Groove bit set
> I don't have any problems making the groove in the Stiles.
> What I'm having trouble with is making the tongue (Tenon)
> ...


----------



## phillipd11 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Dirko
One other question; Can I clamp the work piece and backer board together.
Thanks


----------



## phillipd11 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Bobj3
I looked at the MLCS coping jigs. It appears to me that the coping cut is not the same as a tongue and groove. If I usd a coping jig it appears to me that It would cut into the sled. I'm new so I still trying to figure out a lot of thiing.
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

It will some times that's why they sale the replacement backer blocks as well ...BUT I will say you can make your own backer blocks out of MDF for each type of profile you have..or want to use the sled for, quick way to make your own setup blocks..

=======




phillipd11 said:


> Thanks Bobj3
> I looked at the MLCS coping jigs. It appears to me that the coping cut is not the same as a tongue and groove. If I usd a coping jig it appears to me that It would cut into the sled. I'm new so I still trying to figure out a lot of thiing.
> Thanks


----------



## maniac424 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Make Your Own Rail Coping Jig*

You can make your own jig for a lot less. The below site has a good design.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's just two more 

========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

phillipd11 said:


> I'm making flat panel doors for a 22 inch wide closet.
> I'm using a Tongue and Groove bit set
> 
> thick= 3/4
> ...


Phillip,

I'm probably misunderstanding what you're saying here but is it 1/2" tenons for edge joining 3/4" stock? To me, that seems pretty thick since that only leaves 1/8" side wall for each side of the mortises (and that assumes the mortise is perfectly centered). Perhaps others will comment but I've always been told that a tenon that's ~1/2 of the thickness is the norm, to leave reasonably thick side walls.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

That's common, it's like putting in two tenons 1/4" wide on/in a 3/4" wide board.

see video on the FMT
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17349&filter=tenon jig

===



BigJimAK said:


> Phillip,
> 
> I'm probably misunderstanding what you're saying here but is it 1/2" tenons for edge joining 3/4" stock? To me, that seems pretty thick since that only leaves 1/8" side wall for each side of the mortises (and that assumes the mortise is perfectly centered). Perhaps others will comment but I've always been told that a tenon that's ~1/2 of the thickness is the norm, to leave reasonably thick side walls.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I guess it depends upon the direction of the forces working on the tendon but I'd have to make and break a few to be convinced. I know people do it but... lol...


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mortice and Tenon usually 1/3 of the thickness of the stile material
Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OR just use one router bit.

Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement

=======


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I like using this one.

Tenoning Jig

Pretty safe and not too expensive.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Leigh*

Hey BJ ---That jig is one amazing tool---instant purchase, if money is no problem. FrankLee--Kingman, Az.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

bj,
You need to write a book!

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brad

Me too some times, so much I made my own  I slip on 2 or 4 blades with a spacer and make one pass 


=====


timbertailor said:


> I like using this one.
> 
> Tenoning Jig
> 
> Pretty safe and not too expensive.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Check out the links below, you don't need to put out the big bucks to get the same job done..

Leigh Super FMT Frame Mortise and Tenon Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Leigh FMT Frame Mortise and Tenon Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Router Boss Machines: The Craftsman Gallery, chipsfly.com
The Craftsman Gallery Forum :: View Forum - Woodrat related discussions

The Craftsman Gallery Forum :: Index

Trend® Mortise & Tenon Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0fe445c5

===========



Frank Lee said:


> Hey BJ ---That jig is one amazing tool---instant purchase, if money is no problem. FrankLee--Kingman, Az.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Brad
> 
> Me too some times, so much I made my own  I slip on 2 or 4 blades with a spacer and make one pass
> 
> ...


Man. That is some nice work!!!

I wish I had enough time to make more of my own stuff.

It is far more gratifying in the end to use your own hand built tools.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Brad

I do like to make jigs 

==


----------



## Dirk Zieher (Feb 12, 2010)

*tennons*

Dirk in TX
I make My tennons somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 of the thickness of the frame . but I like to make my tennons on a bandsaw


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How about a router bit that will make them in one pass on the router table and they are always true ..on all sides..

Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement

=======


Dirk Zieher said:


> Dirk in TX
> I make My tennons somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 of the thickness of the frame . but I like to make my tennons on a bandsaw


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> How about a router bit that will make them in one pass on the router table and they are always true ..on all sides..
> 
> Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement
> 
> =======


How about this bit, for that matter? Lots of ways to skin a cat.

Doube Flute


----------

